# London Summer Series



## Howard (4 Jun 2013)

2013 Summer Series details here: http://www.summerseries.co.uk/

Significant changes from last year:

Training sessions, and
Grass track crit at Bethlem


----------



## VamP (4 Jun 2013)

Howard said:


> 2013 Summer Series details here: http://www.summerseries.co.uk/
> 
> Significant changes from last year:
> 
> ...


 
These are a really good thing.

Bit too far for me now I 've moved. I'm going to do a few Beastways though.


----------



## Helenoutlaw (19 Jun 2013)

Looks good may give it a go


----------



## VamP (13 Aug 2013)

Managed one Beastway in the end, which, by the look of it, is one more than anyone managed of the London Summer Series


----------



## Howard (20 Aug 2013)

I made it to three of the Summer Series in the end. Missed the grass crit and one of the Bethlem races, but to be honest having raced at Bethlem twice I don't think I would have bothered going back again. The grass track crit can GTFO - I can't think of anything less fun.


----------



## VamP (20 Aug 2013)

Howard said:


> I made it to three of the Summer Series in the end. Missed the grass crit and one of the Bethlem races, but to be honest having raced at Bethlem twice I don't think I would have bothered going back again. The grass track crit can GTFO - I can't think of anything less fun.


 
 that's good going


----------



## Howard (20 Aug 2013)

Probably helped that I wasn't in gainful employment.

The herne hill finale was great fun and mercifully short at 45 mins.


----------



## VamP (20 Aug 2013)

I rode the SE Champs at Bethlem last year, which was like trench warfare. Also got course tape wrapped around my bottom bracket which added desperation to the agony. Apart from that I thought the course was alright


----------



## Howard (21 Aug 2013)

Bethlem is fine - after a couple of weeks you tire of shlepping through the field section out back though and crave something a little more technical. It's much more interesting when muddy. I heard the Champs were epic in the mud department. Glad you had fun


----------

